# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Programming / VBA / Macros >  > [SOLVED] [SOLVED] Repeating rows at the BOTTOM of the page

## DRK

The lawyers want me to put text llike this at the bottom of every page. The
number of rows between the top rows to print and the bottom rows to print
will vary (of course). There can be one to many pages to be printed.
Obviously under Page Setup I can specifiy the rows to repeat at the top of
the page. Is there a way to do the same for the bottom of the page?

If I use a macro to define a multiple print range, that second range appears
on the next page.

I've also tried Tom Ogilvy's suggestion of using linked pictures. That's the
best solution yet but I sometimes find the pictures aren't always updated.
Any way to force a refresh of the picture?

Any chance Excel will ever have Rows to Repeat At Bottom?

Any ideas or solutions would be appreciated.

NOTES:
(1) Any values shown which are based on the life insurance policy are not
guaranteed. The values are based on the current crediting rate and current
policy charges. Actual policy values will be more or less favorable than
those shown. Please refer to the basic ledger for policy guarantees and other
important information. This is a supplemental illustration and is not valid
unless accompanied by the basic ledger illustration.
(2) Any side fund values included in this column are based on a crediting
rate of XX% after tax. This rate is illustrative only and is not
guaranteed.


--
DRK

----------


## Henry

DRK,

Have you considered putting the text in as a footer?

File>Page Setup>Header/Footer

Henry


"DRK" <DRK@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
news:DF71A153-ADD7-45F6-A46D-D5DE436EA8B3@microsoft.com...
> The lawyers want me to put text llike this at the bottom of every page.
> The
> number of rows between the top rows to print and the bottom rows to print
> will vary (of course). There can be one to many pages to be printed.
> Obviously under Page Setup I can specifiy the rows to repeat at the top of
> the page. Is there a way to do the same for the bottom of the page?
>
> If I use a macro to define a multiple print range, that second range
> appears
> on the next page.
>
> I've also tried Tom Ogilvy's suggestion of using linked pictures. That's
> the
> best solution yet but I sometimes find the pictures aren't always updated.
> Any way to force a refresh of the picture?
>
> Any chance Excel will ever have Rows to Repeat At Bottom?
>
> Any ideas or solutions would be appreciated.
>
> NOTES:
> (1) Any values shown which are based on the life insurance policy are not
> guaranteed. The values are based on the current crediting rate and current
> policy charges. Actual policy values will be more or less favorable than
> those shown. Please refer to the basic ledger for policy guarantees and
> other
> important information. This is a supplemental illustration and is not
> valid
> unless accompanied by the basic ledger illustration.
> (2) Any side fund values included in this column are based on a crediting
> rate of XX% after tax. This rate is illustrative only and is not
> guaranteed.
>
>
> --
> DRK

----------


## DRK

There is other legalese in the normal Excel footer. Date of print, page n of
x, other stuff like that, the legal number assigned by the law department to
indicate its approval of this document, etc. Left, Center, and Right cooters
are all in use.
--
DRK


"Henry" wrote:

> DRK,
>
> Have you considered putting the text in as a footer?
>
> File>Page Setup>Header/Footer
>
> Henry
>
>
> "DRK" <DRK@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
> news:DF71A153-ADD7-45F6-A46D-D5DE436EA8B3@microsoft.com...
> > The lawyers want me to put text llike this at the bottom of every page.
> > The
> > number of rows between the top rows to print and the bottom rows to print
> > will vary (of course). There can be one to many pages to be printed.
> > Obviously under Page Setup I can specifiy the rows to repeat at the top of
> > the page. Is there a way to do the same for the bottom of the page?
> >
> > If I use a macro to define a multiple print range, that second range
> > appears
> > on the next page.
> >
> > I've also tried Tom Ogilvy's suggestion of using linked pictures. That's
> > the
> > best solution yet but I sometimes find the pictures aren't always updated.
> > Any way to force a refresh of the picture?
> >
> > Any chance Excel will ever have Rows to Repeat At Bottom?
> >
> > Any ideas or solutions would be appreciated.
> >
> > NOTES:
> > (1) Any values shown which are based on the life insurance policy are not
> > guaranteed. The values are based on the current crediting rate and current
> > policy charges. Actual policy values will be more or less favorable than
> > those shown. Please refer to the basic ledger for policy guarantees and
> > other
> > important information. This is a supplemental illustration and is not
> > valid
> > unless accompanied by the basic ledger illustration.
> > (2) Any side fund values included in this column are based on a crediting
> > rate of XX% after tax. This rate is illustrative only and is not
> > guaranteed.
> >
> >
> > --
> > DRK
>
>
>

----------


## STEVE BELL

Henry,

The text the OP supplied is too long for him to put in a footer.  I tried
that.  (unless versions > 2k have something new)

The only thing I could think of is using code to place the text every so
many rows so that it would be part of the print range for each print range
on the sheet and than reassign the pagebreaks.

Don't know if the OP want's to get into this, but it wouldn't be too
difficult in code.

--
steveB

Remove "AYN" from email to respond
"Henry" <henry.best1@ntlworld.com> wrote in message
news:OKUAe.1009$vz5.696@newsfe4-win.ntli.net...
> DRK,
>
> Have you considered putting the text in as a footer?
>
> File>Page Setup>Header/Footer
>
> Henry
>
>
> "DRK" <DRK@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
> news:DF71A153-ADD7-45F6-A46D-D5DE436EA8B3@microsoft.com...
>> The lawyers want me to put text llike this at the bottom of every page.
>> The
>> number of rows between the top rows to print and the bottom rows to print
>> will vary (of course). There can be one to many pages to be printed.
>> Obviously under Page Setup I can specifiy the rows to repeat at the top
>> of
>> the page. Is there a way to do the same for the bottom of the page?
>>
>> If I use a macro to define a multiple print range, that second range
>> appears
>> on the next page.
>>
>> I've also tried Tom Ogilvy's suggestion of using linked pictures. That's
>> the
>> best solution yet but I sometimes find the pictures aren't always
>> updated.
>> Any way to force a refresh of the picture?
>>
>> Any chance Excel will ever have Rows to Repeat At Bottom?
>>
>> Any ideas or solutions would be appreciated.
>>
>> NOTES:
>> (1) Any values shown which are based on the life insurance policy are not
>> guaranteed. The values are based on the current crediting rate and
>> current
>> policy charges. Actual policy values will be more or less favorable than
>> those shown. Please refer to the basic ledger for policy guarantees and
>> other
>> important information. This is a supplemental illustration and is not
>> valid
>> unless accompanied by the basic ledger illustration.
>> (2) Any side fund values included in this column are based on a crediting
>> rate of XX% after tax. This rate is illustrative only and is not
>> guaranteed.
>>
>>
>> --
>> DRK
>
>

----------


## DRK

Steve,

I think your solution or a variation of it may work. I've tried using a
linked picture but alignment is an issue between the pictures.

An alternative might be to create a "print" sheet of the original worksheet.
I want to keep the original contiguous columns for calculations. I always
get nervous when a macro breaks columns at specified rows for printing and
then "restores" them. Something can get lost in the translation ans you end
up with a #REF.

Conveniently I can divide these into 40 column segments for printing. So
create three print ranges - years 1 - 40 with footnote, years 41 - 80 with
footnote and then 81 - 120 with footnote. Macro will have to hide uneeded
rows and print the appropriate ranges
--
DRK


"STEVE BELL" wrote:

> Henry,
>
> The text the OP supplied is too long for him to put in a footer.  I tried
> that.  (unless versions > 2k have something new)
>
> The only thing I could think of is using code to place the text every so
> many rows so that it would be part of the print range for each print range
> on the sheet and than reassign the pagebreaks.
>
> Don't know if the OP want's to get into this, but it wouldn't be too
> difficult in code.
>
> --
> steveB
>
> Remove "AYN" from email to respond
> "Henry" <henry.best1@ntlworld.com> wrote in message
> news:OKUAe.1009$vz5.696@newsfe4-win.ntli.net...
> > DRK,
> >
> > Have you considered putting the text in as a footer?
> >
> > File>Page Setup>Header/Footer
> >
> > Henry
> >
> >
> > "DRK" <DRK@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
> > news:DF71A153-ADD7-45F6-A46D-D5DE436EA8B3@microsoft.com...
> >> The lawyers want me to put text llike this at the bottom of every page.
> >> The
> >> number of rows between the top rows to print and the bottom rows to print
> >> will vary (of course). There can be one to many pages to be printed.
> >> Obviously under Page Setup I can specifiy the rows to repeat at the top
> >> of
> >> the page. Is there a way to do the same for the bottom of the page?
> >>
> >> If I use a macro to define a multiple print range, that second range
> >> appears
> >> on the next page.
> >>
> >> I've also tried Tom Ogilvy's suggestion of using linked pictures. That's
> >> the
> >> best solution yet but I sometimes find the pictures aren't always
> >> updated.
> >> Any way to force a refresh of the picture?
> >>
> >> Any chance Excel will ever have Rows to Repeat At Bottom?
> >>
> >> Any ideas or solutions would be appreciated.
> >>
> >> NOTES:
> >> (1) Any values shown which are based on the life insurance policy are not
> >> guaranteed. The values are based on the current crediting rate and
> >> current
> >> policy charges. Actual policy values will be more or less favorable than
> >> those shown. Please refer to the basic ledger for policy guarantees and
> >> other
> >> important information. This is a supplemental illustration and is not
> >> valid
> >> unless accompanied by the basic ledger illustration.
> >> (2) Any side fund values included in this column are based on a crediting
> >> rate of XX% after tax. This rate is illustrative only and is not
> >> guaranteed.
> >>
> >>
> >> --
> >> DRK
> >
> >
>
>
>

----------


## NickHK

DRK,
Couple of ideas, don't know how useful.

How about a background picture the correct size for the page.
It will automatically tile across all sheets. Unfortunately won't print, in
Excel2000 anyway.

Word could handle this amount in the footer. You could insert the Excel (as
a file) and let Word sort out the footers.

NickHK

"DRK" <DRK@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
news:DF71A153-ADD7-45F6-A46D-D5DE436EA8B3@microsoft.com...
> The lawyers want me to put text llike this at the bottom of every page.
The
> number of rows between the top rows to print and the bottom rows to print
> will vary (of course). There can be one to many pages to be printed.
> Obviously under Page Setup I can specifiy the rows to repeat at the top of
> the page. Is there a way to do the same for the bottom of the page?
>
> If I use a macro to define a multiple print range, that second range
appears
> on the next page.
>
> I've also tried Tom Ogilvy's suggestion of using linked pictures. That's
the
> best solution yet but I sometimes find the pictures aren't always updated.
> Any way to force a refresh of the picture?
>
> Any chance Excel will ever have Rows to Repeat At Bottom?
>
> Any ideas or solutions would be appreciated.
>
> NOTES:
> (1) Any values shown which are based on the life insurance policy are not
> guaranteed. The values are based on the current crediting rate and current
> policy charges. Actual policy values will be more or less favorable than
> those shown. Please refer to the basic ledger for policy guarantees and
other
> important information. This is a supplemental illustration and is not
valid
> unless accompanied by the basic ledger illustration.
> (2) Any side fund values included in this column are based on a crediting
> rate of XX% after tax. This rate is illustrative only and is not
> guaranteed.
>
>
> --
> DRK

----------

